# Canyon sucht Verstärkung



## dbley_canyon (5. April 2007)

Mehr Infos hier:

http://www.canyon.com/ueber_canyon/jobs.html?hpnclc=93

Beste Grüße

Daniel


----------



## wrenchmen (7. April 2007)

also ein praktikum bei euch würd ich gerne mal machen. bin maschinenbaustudent leider aber erst gerade dabei mein grundstudium abzuschliessen und meine studienleistungen sind nun leider auch nicht überdurchschnittlich.
werde mich dann im hauptstudium für den bereich konstruktion/leichtbau entscheiden.
habe ein wenig erfahrung mit inventor 9 und fände es klasse wenn man die chance hätte bei euch in den semesterferien mal für 3-4 wochen etwas reinzuschnuppern!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (8. April 2007)

war das jetzt deine ofizielle bewerbung, oder kommt da noch was nach?


----------



## Levty (8. April 2007)

Sich im Forum zu bewerben ist auch was neues =)


----------



## wrenchmen (8. April 2007)

ne ne das war nix offizielles. wollte nur mal hören ob da überhaupt interesse bestehen würde, weil wie gesagt ihr sucht ja eigentlich studenten aus höheren semestern mit sehr guten noten oder sehr gutem durchschnitt.

nein wenn dann werde ich mich natürlich ganz normal mit bewerbungsmappe bei euch vorstellen.
aber kann ja sein dass du oder ihr mich dadurch im vorraus schon ausschliessen könnt??


----------



## h34d (8. April 2007)

also wenn ihr das ne bewerbung nennt, dann aber mal gute nacht!


----------



## Rolling Mad Man (8. April 2007)

ätt wrecnhman:

du musst noch dein passbild einfügen


----------



## wrenchmen (9. April 2007)

^^


----------



## fox hunter (10. April 2007)

Hallo,
ich hab mich vor ca einem Monat auf zwei ausgeschriebene Stellen beworben aber noch keine Rückmeldung bekommen.
Läuft das verfahren noch? Gehen die Antworten erst noch raus?


----------



## jayjay23 (11. Juni 2007)

hallo erstmal 
interesse habe ich schon an einem ausbildungsplatz bei euch.
aber wo ist des denn ?
hab gerade mein zivildienst hinter mir und will irgendwas mit fahrrädern machen.
bin gerade dabei mir mein eigenes rad zu bauen.
also mit zusammen schweisen geht es los dann weiter mim lackieren und so weiter...
lg jj


----------



## Trollobaby (11. Juni 2007)

alter vadder, bist du noch ein Kind oder einfach nur nicht ganz so helle?
Sorry, ist nicht persönlich gemeint, ich weiß ja nicht was du für Vorstellungen hast aber mit schweissen wird das nichts bei Canyon. die Rahmen kommen wie bei all den Bikefirmen dieses Schlags fertig lackiert aus Taiwan und werden nur noch in Koblenz (dort ist Canyon zu Hause, wie man sicher leicht hätte herausfinden können) oder in der näheren Umgebung montiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BackfireLX (13. Juni 2007)

Boah...

kannst ja dann mal en Foto von dem Bike hier reinstellen.
Vielleicht könntest du mir auch eins bauen 

Kleiner TIP: Anstatt die Zeit mit Schweisen und Bauen zu verbringen, such dir lieber en Job und verdien dir en paar Mark! Dann kannste dir en ordentliches Bike kaufen!


----------



## Derrick (15. Juni 2007)

BackfireLX schrieb:


> Kleiner TIP: Anstatt die Zeit mit Schweisen und Bauen zu verbringen, such dir lieber en Job und verdien dir en paar Mark! Dann kannste dir en ordentliches Bike kaufen!


Den Job sucht er doch  
Aber wie man überhaupt auf die Idee kommen kann sich hier im Forum zu bewerben oder nachzufragen wie es mit einer Bewerbung aussieht  Gerade bei sowas würde ich mich direkt an die Firma wenden, heutzutage muss man sich oftmals aus der Masse abheben, das tut man auch dadurch, dass man evtl mal nachfragt. Damit zeigt man nämlich, dass es nicht eine von 100 standardisierten Bewerbungen war, die man geschrieben hat.


----------



## dbley_canyon (26. Juli 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

wir haben gerade noch eine Praktikantenstelle im Marketing ausgeschrieben und freuen uns auf eure Bewerbungen.

http://www.canyon.com/ueber_canyon/jobs.html?hpnclc=93&WYSESSID=GbQWRVo5hLLsGKzdVe5XGBDddk

Beste Grüße

Daniel


----------



## dbley_canyon (23. Februar 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

wir haben auf unserer Website zwei neue Jobs ausgeschrieben:

- Junior Marketing Manager (m/w)
- Mitarbeiter/-in User Help Desk und MS NAV Entwicklung

Außerdem suchen wir Aushilfen, Praktikanten und Azubis in verschiedenen Abteilungen.

Alle Jobbeschreibungen findet ihr unter:
http://www.canyon.com/ueber_canyon/jobs.html?WYSESSID=9K4axiyppqcN2dXWvD8sDkPf4J

Beste Grüße

Daniel


----------



## Daniel12 (16. März 2009)

schade dass wenn man sich bei Euch per Email zu den ausgeschriebenen Stellen meldet man keine Antwort bekommt...


----------



## dancing Queen (16. März 2009)

Ich hatte mich auch mal beworben -schriftlich, mt allem Pipapo. Nach drei Monaten habe ich dann mal angerufen wie es denn nun aussieht. Info konnte man mir keine geben, die Absage kam zwei Tage später per Post.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dbley_canyon (17. März 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

leider können wir wegen der Nicknames nicht nachvollziehen, auf welche Position Ihr Euch beworben habt. Grundsätzlich nimmt der Auswahlprozess jedoch einige Zeit in Anspruch. Das Dir (dancing Queen) auf Deine telefonische Nachfrage keiner eine entsprechende Information geben konnte war sicherlich unglücklich, wir arbeiten jedoch daran, diesen Ablauf zu verbessern.

Sorry und beste Grüße

Daniel


----------



## KA-Biker (17. März 2009)

Schade das Ihr nicht was wie Kaufmann im Groß u.- Außenhandel anbietet^^


----------



## seltsamkeit (2. April 2009)

dbley_canyon schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> leider können wir wegen der Nicknames nicht nachvollziehen, auf welche Position Ihr Euch beworben habt. Grundsätzlich nimmt der Auswahlprozess jedoch einige Zeit in Anspruch. Das Dir (dancing Queen) auf Deine telefonische Nachfrage keiner eine entsprechende Information geben konnte war sicherlich unglücklich, wir arbeiten jedoch daran, diesen Ablauf zu verbessern.
> 
> ...



...sogar bei Bewerbungen scheint es wie bei eurem support zu laufen - besch***** ?  Stellen ausschreiben und dann nichtmal eine Rückinfo zu geben ist schon ein wenig beschämend? Da fragt man sich wiederholt, ob die Pro´s, die Eurer Material (also das zusammengeschraubte der Hersteller) fahren (müssen?) auch so "bedient" werden.


----------



## harke (2. April 2009)

Systemumstellung
wir arbeiten daran
under construction
bitte warten sie
the number u have called is temporay unaviable
bitte versuchen sie es später nocheinmal
wir melden uns bei ihnen
entschuldigung
vorraussichtlich
vielleicht
naja
ja
nein
habet geduld!
wir bitten um verständniss
es tut uns leid
leider!
wir arbeiten daran

3 jahre später

aufgrund der hohen nachfrage 

Systemumstellung
wir arbeiten daran
bitte warten sie
the number u have called is temporay unaviable
bitte versuchen sie es später nocheinmal
wir melden uns bei ihnen
entschuldigung
vorraussichtlich
vielleicht
naja
ja
nein
habet geduld!
wir bitten um verständniss
es tut uns leid
leider!
wir arbeiten daran


____________________________________


----------



## seinup (8. April 2009)

Ein Bekannter von mir hat sich bei euch beworben (Marketing) und per Post auch recht fix im März Antwort bekommen (dass es eben noch dauert). Nun ist ja April. Er hat über mich von der Stelle erfahren und war auch mehr als angetan. Daher hat er sich telefonisch noch mal erkundigen wollen.

Nachdem er durchkam, weigerte man sich allerdings, ihn in die Personalabteilung durchzustellen. Was ich ja noch verstehen kann, aber dass man seit 2 Wochen auf seine Mail direkt an die Personalabteilung nicht antwortet, ist nicht gerade supi. 

Immerhin muss man heute wissen, woran man ist. 

Wobei ich Canyon da aus persönlicher Erfahrung nach meinem Studium in sofern in Schutz nehmen muss, dass sich 80% der Firmen überhaupt nicht rühren nach Eingang der Bewerbung. Canyon hat sich bei meinem Bekannten postalisch immerhin gemeldet - das kenne ich leider von wenigen Firmen. Da schickt man die Bewerbung hin und muss sich anschließend noch zig mal melden und der Stelle hinterherlaufen, bis man schlussendlich doch die Info erhält: "Och, die ist schon seit Wochen besetzt".


----------



## Sabsine (14. April 2009)

Ein Bekannter von mir hat sich auf eine Stelle beworben, bereits vor fast 2 Monaten. Wie schauts denn überhaupt aus, der hat noch keine Nachricht?


----------



## apoptygma (14. April 2009)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Schade das Ihr nicht was wie Kaufmann im Groß u.- Außenhandel anbietet^^



Was mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit daran liegt, das Canyon kein Großhandel ist???!!!! 

Der Einzelhandelskaufmann dürfte da ausgebildet werden.


----------



## Enrgy (15. April 2009)

seinup schrieb:


> ... aber dass man seit 2 Wochen auf seine Mail direkt an die Personalabteilung nicht antwortet, ist nicht gerade supi...



...bei Canyon wartet man eben nicht nur auf sein neues Rad...


----------



## FlatterAugust (15. April 2009)

Ein signifikanter Zusammenhang der überlangen Lieferzeiten und des schleppenden Job-Supports bei Canyon mit der Übernahme von Bewerbern aus diesem Thread, ist, so scheint mir, nicht von der Hand zu weisen.


----------



## --hobo-- (18. April 2009)

Gibts bei Canyon eigentlich auch Outlet Jobs, die sofort zu haben sind? 

Ernsthaft - bei so einem Saftladen, der bei derartigem Kunden/Bewerberverhalten ohnehin stets gefährdet ist (zurecht) über die Wupper zu gehen, würde ich mich nicht im Traum bewerben. Nichtmal, wenn ich arbeitslos _wäre_. 

Viel Spaß mit euren Lieferproblemen wegen der Lackierereiprobleme in Taiwan.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blackraider67 (21. April 2009)

seinup schrieb:


> Ein Bekannter von mir hat sich bei euch beworben (Marketing) und per Post auch recht fix im März Antwort bekommen (dass es eben noch dauert). Nun ist ja April. Er hat über mich von der Stelle erfahren und war auch mehr als angetan. Daher hat er sich telefonisch noch mal erkundigen wollen.
> 
> Nachdem er durchkam, weigerte man sich allerdings, ihn in die Personalabteilung durchzustellen. Was ich ja noch verstehen kann, aber dass man seit 2 Wochen auf seine Mail direkt an die Personalabteilung nicht antwortet, ist nicht gerade supi.
> 
> ...


Ja, so siehts leider aus, geht mir auch gerad so..


----------



## spezi light (21. April 2009)

blackraider67 schrieb:


> Ja, so siehts leider aus, geht mir auch gerad so..


dran bleiben! 
Über die Leute, die sich hier aufregen, kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln. Vielleicht wollen die ja im Vorfeld das Durchsetzungsvermögen mancher Bewerber testen


----------



## tvaellen (21. April 2009)

--hobo-- schrieb:


> Gibts bei Canyon eigentlich auch Outlet Jobs, die sofort zu haben sind?
> 
> Ernsthaft - bei so einem Saftladen, der bei derartigem Kunden/Bewerberverhalten ohnehin stets gefährdet ist (zurecht) über die Wupper zu gehen, würde ich mich nicht im Traum bewerben. Nichtmal, wenn ich arbeitslos _wäre_.
> 
> Viel Spaß mit euren Lieferproblemen wegen der Lackierereiprobleme in Taiwan.



Wenn du mit der Schule irgendwann mal fertig bist, siehst du das vielleicht anders


----------



## --hobo-- (23. April 2009)

tvaellen schrieb:


> Wenn du mit der Schule irgendwann mal fertig bist, siehst du das vielleicht anders



Keine Sorge: Es wird sich bei Canyon nie etwas ändern  Auch nicht, wenn ich meinen Hochschulabschluss dann endlich vorliegen habe. Wenn mein Prof das liest: Bitte mal die Diplomarbeit schneller korrigieren


----------



## clam (23. April 2009)

Also derart lange Wartezeiten kenne ich persönlich nur von Behörden. Selbst aber dort bekommt man wirklich aller spätestens nach 6 Wochen entweder eine Absage oder Einladung zum Vorstellungsgespräch. 8 Wochen sind schon höchst seltsam. Normalerweise sollte von der Personalabteilung dann nochmal ein Statusbrief rausgehen. Aber die Bewerber im Dunkeln zu lassen, ist ziemlich unprofessionell, da braucht man nicht zu diskutieren.


----------



## FlatterAugust (24. April 2009)

Möglicherweise ist so manche BEWERBUNG von Canyon gar nicht als solche erkannt wurden.
Ich rate es nochmals zu versuchen.


----------



## BartSi (24. April 2009)

gelöscht!


----------



## BartSi (24. April 2009)

dbley_canyon schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ..., wir arbeiten jedoch daran, diesen Ablauf zu verbessern.
> 
> ...


 
Nicht rechtfertigen! Ihr seid nicht besser und schlechter als die meisten anderen Arbeitgeber.
Der "Kostenfaktor" Mensch spielt in der heutigen Berufswelt nur noch die zweite Geige! 
Gewinnmaximierung ist nach wie vor die treibene Kraft. Soziale Kompetens und Verantwortung? Gibt es die noch? wo? 

Wenn wir mal alle geheilt würden und sich unser Ego nicht über super teure Bikes und ähnliche fragwürdige Konsumgüter definiert (ich schließe mich mit ein!), dann würdet Ihr (z.B.) alle auf eurem überteuerten Zeug sitzen bleiben.

Wenn jemand seine persönlichsten Daten vertrauensvoll im Rahmen einer Bewerbung fremden Menschen zur Verfügung stellt, dann ist eine Eingangsbestätigung und eine zeitnahe, ggf. mehrmalige Zwischeninfo an den Bewerber moralisch das Mindeste, was dieser Mensch erwarten darf. Wer vor seinen potentiellen Mitarbeitern keine Achtung hat, hat dieses letztlich auch nicht vor Anderen (Kunden)!!!
Aber so läuft es heut halt. 
Ich war bisher immer in der glücklichen Lage nach einigen Wochen meine Bewerbungsunterlagen zurück zufordern, wenn ich keine schriftliche oder telefonische Info über meine Bewerbung erhalten habe.
Wenn schon am Anfang einer Geschäftsbeziehung alles so fragwürdig läuft, wie soll es dann erst nach einigen Jahren ablaufen. Renne ich dann sogar hinter meinem Gehalt her?
Also Bewerber, mehr Mut zur Lücke und zur Absage. Die Firmen brauchen uns genauso, wie wir die Arbeitgeber. Wann begreifen das alle wieder!


----------



## --hobo-- (25. April 2009)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Möglicherweise ist so manche BEWERBUNG von Canyon gar nicht als solche erkannt wurden.
> Ich rate es nochmals zu versuchen.



Canyon hat eine eigene Mail Adresse für Bewerbungen. Normalerweise wüsste ich auch nicht, mit was eine Bewerbung sonst zu verwechseln wäre. 

Wie aus dem Thread hervorgeht, haben ja einige Bestätigungen per Post erhalten, demnach ist die Bewerbungt auch als solche erkannt worden. 

Möglicherweise haben die derzeit mit Reklamationen so arg zu kämpfen, dass an Personalarbeit kaum zu denken ist. 

Ist alles ohnehin für einen potentiellen Bewerber eher abschreckend. Gerade zu solchen krisenbehafteten Zeiten würde ich mir meinen Arbeitgeber nach Kriterien aussuchen "Wie sicher ist mein Arbeitsplatz, wie gut gehts dem Unternehmen". 

Wenn man auf den Rennradforen so liest, dass die böse Probleme haben, noch schlimmer als sonst, würde mir das zu denken geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlatterAugust (25. April 2009)

--hobo-- schrieb:


> Ist alles ohnehin für einen potentiellen Bewerber eher abschreckend. Gerade zu solchen krisenbehafteten Zeiten *würde ich mir meinen Arbeitgeber nach Kriterien aussuchen* "Wie sicher ist mein Arbeitsplatz, wie gut gehts dem Unternehmen".



.....dann träum mal schön weiter.


----------



## schnellejugend (25. April 2009)

hobo kennt das Internet auswendig und hat sich fundierte Feindbilder geschaffen.


----------



## tvaellen (25. April 2009)

--hobo-- schrieb:


> C Gerade zu solchen krisenbehafteten Zeiten würde ich mir meinen Arbeitgeber nach Kriterien aussuchen "Wie sicher ist mein Arbeitsplatz, wie gut gehts dem Unternehmen".



Bei der momentanen wirtschaftlichen Situation darfst du dir deinen Arbeitgeber in erster Linie nach der Maxime 
"wie vermeide ich Hartz IV?"
aussuchen. 

Derzeit werden Leute serienweise entlassen und nicht neue Mitarbeiter eingestellt. 
Aber behalte deine rosarote Brille ruhig noch ein bisschen auf.  Die harte Realität der Arbeitswelt wird dich früh genug einholfen.


----------



## --hobo-- (26. April 2009)

Ihr habt wirklich keinen Plan vom Arbeitsmarkt. 

Für euch scheint "jeder" derzeit von Arbeitslosigkeit betroffen zu sein. Ist mir fast peinlich, euch diese Information mitzuteilen, aber ... nicht jeder hat die Wahl zwischen "der Annahme jeden erdenklichen Jobs" und "Hartz 4". Irgendwie scheint ihr nicht einmal zu wissen, dass Hartz 4 Langzeitarbeitslosigkeit bedeutet und in der Regel erstmal ALG 1 greift. Ich dachte zwar, dass das zur Allgemeinbildung gehört, dass Hartz 4 erst dann greift, wenn man 12 Monate oder länger ohne Beschäftigung ist, ich setze scheinbar zuviel voraus 


Mit Hauptschulqualifikationen ist natürlich nix mit Aussuchen  Da gebe ich euch uneingeschränkt Recht. Da hast du tatsächlich bestenfalls die Wahl zwischen "Streichen Sie mir meinen Hartz Regelsatz oder mach ich jetzt den 1 Euro Job". 

 Nichts gegen euch - ich weiß ja nicht, was welche Qualifikationen ihr vorweisen könnt, aber nicht jeder hat die Wahl zwischen "Hartz 4 oder ich muss alles nehmen, was kommt". Auch heute gibts noch hochqualifizierte Leute, die mehrere Jobangebote haben und wählen dürfen  Die haben halt nicht nach der 9. Klasse die Schule geschmissen. Klingt hart, ist aber bittere Realität.

Der Spruch klingt abgedroschen "Gute Leute werden immer gebraucht". Klingt doof. Ich weiß. Bin im Winter mit meinem Studium fertig geworden, nach 20 Bewerbungen und 6 Vorstellungsgesprächen hatte ich die Wahl zwischen 4 Jobs. Wer die Wahl hat, hat die Qual.

In unserer Firma wird niemand entlassen, der qualifiziert ist. Die ersten, die gehen, sind Zeitarbeiter. Das wars. Hier arbeiten ansonsten nur sehr wenige Geringqualifizierte Leute.

Auf unseren Ebenen ist Arbeitslosigkeit oder Entlassungen überhaupt kein Thema. Und Hartz 4 schonmal garnicht.

Tipp: Schlagt mal am Wochenende die überregionalen Zeitungen auf, die Stellenbörsen sind voll.


----------



## --hobo-- (26. April 2009)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> hobo kennt das Internet auswendig und hat sich fundierte Feindbilder geschaffen.



Wieder viel Blabla, null Inhalt, ganz dein Stil  

Frustriert, weil arbeitslos? Ich geb dir gern praktische Tipps, diese zu beenden


----------



## FlatterAugust (26. April 2009)

Meine Fresse, jetzt hast du uns aber mal aufgeklärt. Beeindruckend.
Nur mit dem Verständnis von Post 33 hast du so deine Probleme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --hobo-- (26. April 2009)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Meine Fresse, jetzt hast du uns aber mal aufgeklärt. Beeindruckend.
> Nur mit dem Verständnis von Post 33 hast du so deine Probleme.



Eigentlich traurig genug, dass wir hier derartige Grundsatzdiskussionen führen, aber Canyon juckts scheinbar eh nicht 

Nochmal zu Post 33. Was hast du denn an meiner Antwort nicht verstanden:



--hobo-- schrieb:


> Canyon hat eine *eigene Mail Adresse für Bewerbungen.* Normalerweise wüsste ich auch nicht, mit was eine Bewerbung sonst zu verwechseln wäre. [...]
> Wie aus dem Thread hervorgeht, haben *ja einige Bestätigungen per Post erhalten, demnach ist die Bewerbungt auch als solche erkannt worden. *



Wenn eine Bewerbung allem Anschein nach gelesen wurde, bearbeitet wurde und dem Bewerber eine Rückmeldung postalisch zugesandt wurde, ist davon auszugehen, dass die Bewerbung auch als solche erkannt wurde. Wenn eine Bewerbung schon nicht als eine solche zu erkennen ist, ist der Bewerber untauglich und erhält von vornherein eine Absage. Nur so nebenbei. 

Gegenfrage: Als was könnte man denn eine Bewerbung missverstehen, mit Bewerbungsfoto, Betreff und Anschreiben? 

Etwa als Bestellung? Wie zum Beispiel:

Sehr geehrter Herr Sowieso,
hiermit bewerbe ich mich für die Bestellung eines Canyon Mountainbikes.... 

Wenn du das damit meintest, so kann ich versichern: Das wird sicherlich nicht der Regelfall sein


----------



## monumental (27. April 2009)

Beworben hatte ich mich auch bei Canyon. Allerdings hab ich über anderen Weg von den Stellen erfahren, da ich hier noch garnicht angemeldet war.
Ich hab 3 Wochen später per Post eine Bestätigung bekommen. Seit dem habe ich nichts mehr von Canyon gehört. Ich habe eigentlich damit gerechnet, dass man vergessen hat, mir eine Absage zu senden, weil die Stelle schon besetzt ist. Aber da die Stelle noch immer ausgeschrieben ist, ist das etwas kurios. 

Ein Anruf brachte hervor, dass man dort scheinbar garnichts von einer Stellenausschreibung weiß. 

Klingt alles extrem planlos finde ich. Meine Bewerbung hab ich damals an die Personal Mail Adresse gesendet. Ist ja auch angekommen und erkannt worden, wie mein Bestätigungsbrief zeigt  

Aber ehrlich gesagt rechne ich mit nichts mehr


----------



## schnellejugend (27. April 2009)

--hobo-- schrieb:


> Gegenfrage: Als was könnte man denn eine Bewerbung missverstehen, mit Bewerbungsfoto, Betreff und Anschreiben?



Es gibt Bewerbungen, bei denen deine oben aufgeführten Punkte nicht erfüllt werden. 
Sie werden zwar als solche erkannt aber nicht anerkannt. Das ist nicht mal eine Absage wert.


----------



## dubbel (27. April 2009)

die besten beispiele dafür sind ja zu finden unter MTB-News.de > IBC Mountainbike Forum > Bike Board > Bike Jobs, oder gleich in diesem thread, beitrag # 2.


----------



## tvaellen (27. April 2009)

--hobo-- schrieb:


> Ihr habt wirklich keinen Plan vom Arbeitsmarkt.
> 
> Für euch scheint "jeder" derzeit von Arbeitslosigkeit betroffen zu sein. Ist mir fast peinlich, euch diese Information mitzuteilen, aber ... .



Ich habe zwei Staatsexamen, arbeite seit über 15 Jahren in meinem Beruf und leite zur Zeit eine zweistellige Anzahl von Mitarbeitern. 

Glaube mir, ich kenne die Arbeitswelt ein bisschen besser als du und prognostiziere dir: auch du wirst von deinem hohen Ross noch heruntersteigen müssen.


----------



## Scapin (27. April 2009)

tvaellen schrieb:


> Ich habe zwei Staatsexamen, arbeite seit über 15 Jahren in meinem Beruf und leite zur Zeit eine zweistellige Anzahl von Mitarbeitern.
> 
> Glaube mir, ich kenne die Arbeitswelt ein bisschen besser als du und prognostiziere dir: auch du wirst von deinem hohen Ross noch heruntersteigen müssen.



Ich sag mal so, diese Aussage alleine teilt uns nicht viel mit. Und die Prognose, dass hobo von seinem "Hohen Ross" noch runterkommt? 

Aufgrund meiner mittlerweile 27´jährigen Tätigkeit in genau diesem Bereich (sprich Beschaffung von Arbeit) hoffe ich das für keinen.

Hab hier ein wenig mitgelesen. Wenn Canyon schon Stellen hier im Forum veröffentlicht - wie ja auch auf deren Homepage - sollte man schon ein professionelles Bewerbungsverfahren erwarten können. 

Habe schon genug kleinere Architekturbüros erlebt, die aufgrund einer veröffentlichten Stelle in Bewerbungen versunken sind - aber immer versucht haben, den Bewerbern eine Antwort zukommen zu lassen.

Canyon sollte da strategisch im Personalwesen besser aufgestellt sein. 

Aber es scheint nicht nur im Kundenreaktionsmanagement durchaus Verbesserungspotential zu bestehen.........

Martin


----------



## FlatterAugust (27. April 2009)

@--hobo--
Ist es nicht merkwürdig leicht, nach genossener guter Bildung und Ausbildung sich als "Elite" zu fühlen? Obwohl das bestenfalls nur zum Teil dein persönlicher Verdienst sein kann. 

Und....sind es nicht gerade diese "Eliten", welche unser Bildungs-Sozial und Wirtschaftssystem in diese unsäglich miese Lage "gemanagt" haben? Und in der Weigerung dies zur Kenntnis zu nehmen - ich denke da u. a. an die bis zum Erbrechen wiederholte Parole der Kanzlerin " Wir sind Exportweltmeister" -, uns von Wahl zu Wahl immer tiefer in die Sch.eiße  reiten?

Sollte nicht gerade diese Elite (DU) - im eigenen Interesse um Elite bleiben zu können -  Arbeitslosigkeit, wenn schon nichts dagegen tun, doch zumindest bedauen anstatt die Betroffenen auch noch zu verhöhnen?

Denk mal drüber nach.

Für mich ist Schluß hier, sonst bekomme ich wohlmöglich noch ein Angebot von Canyon. 
Das Schlechteste wär das nicht...............für Canyon.


----------



## FlatterAugust (27. April 2009)

Scapin schrieb:


> Canyon sollte da strategisch im Personalwesen besser aufgestellt sein.



Aber wäre nicht gerade der Bewerber in der engeren Wahl, soweit er die anderen Kriterien erfüllt, der trotz der Hemmnisse mit Kreativität bis zu Canyon vordringt?


----------



## Scapin (27. April 2009)

da stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu. Und eben dieser Bewerber (dann natürlich Mitarbeiter) wäre dann auch (vielleicht) in der Lage, die dortigen Gegebenheiten zum Wohle der Canyongemeinde zu verändern.

Allerdings würden die doch recht amüsanten Themen zu Canyon hier wohl weniger werden.


----------



## apoptygma (27. April 2009)

--hobo-- schrieb:


> Bin im Winter mit meinem Studium fertig geworden




Ab hier kann man getrost aufhören zu lesen!

Putzig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --hobo-- (27. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ab hier kann man getrost aufhören zu lesen!
> 
> Putzig!



 Wenn du wüsstest, wie wurscht es mir ist, was du über mich denkst  Da steht der studierte Hobo glatt drüber


----------



## --hobo-- (27. April 2009)

tvaellen schrieb:


> Ich habe zwei Staatsexamen, arbeite seit über 15 Jahren in meinem Beruf und leite zur Zeit eine zweistellige Anzahl von Mitarbeitern.



Lehrer, der täglich von 30 Schülern genervt wird. Prosit


----------



## apoptygma (27. April 2009)

--hobo-- schrieb:


> Wenn du wüsstest, wie wurscht es mir ist, was du über mich denkst  Da steht der studierte Hobo glatt drüber



Auch ne Art, groß zu werden


----------



## --hobo-- (27. April 2009)

Ach, weißt du...selbst wenn ich dich restlos davon überzeugt hätte, dir mein Diplom gezeigt hätte...ich würd mich nicht besser fühlen, es würde an den Fakten nichst ändern  Ich sehe keinen Grund darin, im Internet irgendwelche Leute, die ich wahrscheinlich nie kennenlernen werde, von meinen privaten Leistungen zu überzeugen, die sie nicht interessieren, sie nichts angehen und ich keinen Vorteil habe, wenn ich mich hier exhibitioniere 

Mir ist es auch egal, ob hier der König von China unterwegs ist im Forum. Auf MTB News wird ohnehin viel Müll gepostet, viel Schrott. Das ist ok - das weiß man und geht damit entsprechend um. Bin schon ein Weilchen länger dabei, als du und weiß, dass es schon immer so war, wie es heute ist. 

Braucht kein Mensch. Ich hab mich nicht bei Canyon beworben, da ich kein Interesse an derartigen Jobs habe, ich fand es einfach derbe unprofessionell, wie man hier vorgegangen ist. Und ich denke nicht, dass ich diesbezüglich der einzige bin.

Einzig als Canyon Kunde hab ich mich schon häufig über dieser Geschäftsart gewundert und daher würde ich mich jetzt mittlerweile als Ex Kunde bezeichnen. Mein Canyon juckel ich nur noch runter, dann gibts wieder ein Bike vom Händler. Das noch On Topic.

Edit: 
Ich bin auch schon mehrfach ermahnt worden von den Mods und nehme mir das mehr als nur zu Herzen, weil ich gern im Forum hier bin. _aber_ das sollte zeigen, dass weder ich noch die meisten anderen sich hier im Forum so geben, wie sie wirklich sind. So, wie ich mich hier im Forum gebe, würde ich mich nicht einmal annähernd auf der Arbeit aufspielen - absolut unseriös, geht garnicht. Daher schätzt man die vermeintliche Anonymität des MTB Forums derart  Hier kann man sich mal austoben, ohne gleich das Gesicht zu verlieren


----------



## apoptygma (27. April 2009)

--hobo-- schrieb:


> Ach, weißt du...selbst wenn ich dich restlos davon überzeugt hätte, dir mein Diplom gezeigt hätte



Du hast nicht wirklich verstanden was ich meinte, oder?

Ok. Das ist nicht schlimm. Weils nunmal keine Dinge sind, die man an der Uni lernt.

Geruhsame Nacht!


----------



## --hobo-- (27. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Du hast nicht wirklich verstanden was ich meinte, oder?
> 
> Ok. Das ist nicht schlimm. Weils nunmal keine Dinge sind, die man an der Uni lernt.
> 
> Geruhsame Nacht!



Deine Meinung interessiert mich nicht


----------



## FlatterAugust (27. April 2009)

Wenn du wirklich so gut bist wie du glaubst, dann lernst du dazu und wirst in fünf Jahren (mit etwas mehr Lebens und vllt. Berufserfahrung) vor Scham im Boden versinken wenn man dir das in diesem Thread von dir gegebene vorhält.

Gute Nacht.


----------



## schnellejugend (27. April 2009)

> Ich bin auch schon mehrfach ermahnt worden von den Mods...



Und das bei deinem gehaltvollen Stil und deinen praktischen Tipps, die du Arbeitslosen geben kannst. 

Das ist nicht fair. Denen muß doch mal jemand sagen, daß du eigentlich ein guter bist.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (27. April 2009)

Hat sich schon jemand Gedanken darüber gemacht, daß Canyon garnicht vor hat, einzustellen.

Es gibt sehr viele Firmen, die schalten gefake'de Stellenanzeigen als Eigenanzeigen nach dem Motto: "wir wachsen auch in schlechten Zeiten".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaiservonChina (28. April 2009)

--hobo-- schrieb:


> .....
> Mir ist es auch egal, ob hier der König von China unterwegs ist im Forum. ....



WAS ?!?! Der ist auch hier  ?


----------



## FlatterAugust (28. April 2009)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Es gibt sehr viele Firmen, die schalten gefake'de Stellenanzeigen als Eigenanzeigen nach dem Motto: "wir wachsen auch in schlechten Zeiten".



 Canyon auf die dunkle Seite der Macht gewechselt?

Dringend Zeit für eine Grundgesetzänderung. Damit der Arbeitsmarkt wieder sicherer wird.














Hertaaaaaaa.............bring mir mein Beißholz - schnell.


----------



## Fhal (28. April 2009)

Ich versteh garnicht warum ihr auf Hobo rumhackt, er sagt wenigstens direkt seine Meinung  Seine Erfahrungen kann ich als Student und gleichzeitig Angestellter gut nachvollziehen. Sowohl mir als auch einem Arbeitskollegen und Freund, in der gleichen Situation wie ich, wurden durch unseren aktuellen Arbeitgeber schon gute Angebote unterbreitet. Also ist vieles von den Gegenpunkten zu Hobos Aussagen meiner Meinung nach reine Phrasendrescherei. Zum Teil durchaus verständlich, zum Teil decken sich die Phrasen auch mit meiner eigenen Meinung zum Thema, aber es bleiben Phrasen  Und Phrasen haben noch nie was verändert.

Back on topic: schon lustig wieviele Hobby-Detektive und Personalchefs hier im Thread ihr Unwesen treiben. Lasst Canyon doch einfach ihre Jobangebote inserieren wie sie wollen. Warum gebt ihr denn kostenlose Ratschläge? Um Canyon zu helfen oder um euch ein bischen zu profilieren? Das habt ihr mit euren guten Jobs und dem gestandenen Alter doch garnicht mehr nötig


----------



## FlatterAugust (28. April 2009)

Nicht alle leben in dieser heilen und glücklichen von allen negativen gesellschaftlichen Gegebenheiten abgekoppelten Arbeitswelt wie du und deine Kollegen (hobo).

......und hacken tut hier niemand.


----------



## Fhal (28. April 2009)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Nicht alle leben in dieser heilen und glücklichen von allen negativen gesellschaftlichen Gegebenheiten abgekoppelten Arbeitswelt wie du und deine Kollegen (hobo).
> 
> ......und hacken tut hier niemand.



Den Ball spiel ich dir zurück: es leben nicht alle in einer "heilen Welt" und es leben nicht alle in "der Arbeitsmarkthölle". Deine Kritik taumelt also ins Leere.

Was hat heile Welt eigentlich mit dem ganzen Thema zu tun? Ist jetzt jeder mit "höheren" Qualifikation automatisch weltfremder als jemand der "nur" (Achtung: rhetorisches Mittel) Schulabschluss und Ausbildung vorweisen kann? Oder zählt eine Ausbildung auch schon als höhere Qualifikation? Gelte ich also nur als "in der normalen, dreckigen, harten" Welt lebend wenn ich mich mit Hilfsjobs durchschlage? Oder alle zwei Jahre den Arbeitgeber wechsle? Auf was bezieht sich der versteckte Vorwurf denn überhaupt? Aufs Einkommen, aufs gesellschaftliche Ansehen bzw. den sozialen Status? Darf ich aufgrund meines Alters nicht an dieser Diskussion teilnehmen oder was?

Nur weil du (scheinbar) andere Erfahrungen gesammelt hast bedeutet das nicht, dass jeder andere mit anderen/weniger Erfahrungen automatisch im Unrecht ist wenn er etwas anderes sagt als du. Jeder nimmt seine Welt doch auf seine persönliche Art und Weise wahr. Wenn du sagst "der Arbeitsmarkt ist böse" ist das ok, scheinbar deckt sich das mit deinen Erfahrungen. Hobo schrieb, das er andere Erfahrungen gemacht hat. Beide Sichtweisen haben also nebeneinander ihre Berechtigung. Versuch nächste mal bitte etwas ernsthafter zu diskutieren 

Und hier wird sehr wohl gehackt, das liegt nämlich auch im Auge des Betrachters. Und von meiner Position aus sage ich "es wird auf Hobo rumgehackt". Also so what?

Hobo ist außerdem nicht mein Kollege 

Edith: Wo ich es grad so lese: deine Signatur deckt sich ja eigentlich prima mit der Aussage aus einem von Hobo´s Postings


----------



## FlatterAugust (28. April 2009)

Fhal schrieb:


> Auf was bezieht sich der versteckte Vorwurf denn überhaupt?



Auf die Überheblichkeit gegenüber denjenigen die es nicht so gut getroffen haben wie ihr das für euch in Anspruch nehmt.

Das ich dir mit deiner Elite-Bildung das jetzt aber haarklein erklären muss, macht mich dann doch etwas stutzig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kinesium? (28. April 2009)

Sorry das ich mir hier einklinke, aber ich mein die Meinungsvielfalt scheint hier stark polarisiert ...vielleicht kann ich ein paar Grautöne zwischen die Weiß- und Schwarztöne bringen.

Qualifizierung und gehe sie bis zur Promotion in Verbindung mit Berufserfahrung in fachlicher, personeller und strategischer Hinsicht schützen auch in diesen Zeiten nicht vor einer Arbeitslosigkeit. 

Soziale, finanzielle und weitere Bindungen schränken vielleicht noch regional ein und schon wird eine mögliche Arbeitsplatzsuche in die Länge gezogen, bzw. erschwert letztere. 

Branchen- und unternehmensabhängig werden Arbeitskräfte ein- oder ausgestellt....es gibt da z.B. Autofirmen mit einigen Problemen...das ist selbst bis zum letzten Regionalblättle durch gedrungen ...immerhin jeder 7 Job soll mit dieser Industrie verbunden sein.

...was ich damit aufzeigen möchte, es kann einfach jeden erwischen und man sollte sich von dem Gedanken verabschieden nie arbeitslos zu werden....das ist keine Krankheit, sondern ein Zustand der nach Möglichkeiten geändert werden kann. 
Es kommen wieder bessere Zeiten, aber bis dahin wird es noch einige Arbeitslose mehr geben....und das nicht zu knapp....seinen gesellschaftlichen Status aus der Arbeitsstelle abzuleiten könnte deshalb ungesund werden. 

Ich kenne genügend Höchstqualifizierte, die kurzfristig bei der AfA angestellt sind und genügend Arbeiter, die immer noch in Arbeit sind....tatsächlich sind Spezialisten fast immer in Konzernen gefragt...aber wenn 100 auf eine Stelle kommen, wird halt eben nur der vermeintlich geeignetste eingestellt...der Rest geht auch zur AfA....das Risiko ist vielleicht geringer und die Arbeitslosigkeit im Schnitt kürzer, sicherlich keine Garantie zur Abwendung dieser, insbesondere bei einem prognostizierten BIP von - 6 % und einem prognostizierten Plus von 1.000.000 zusätzlichen Arbeitslosen (für '09).

Das Thema Arbeit und der Verlust sollte deshalb durchaus in jeder eignen Risikoanalyse stehen....es gibt kein Recht auf Arbeit...Status ist was virtuelles...also alles nicht so wild.

Und wenn Firmen jetzt einstellen müssen: sehr gut , wie und wo um Personal geworben wird unterliegt sicherlich einem Erfahrungs- und Optimierungsprozess, gell 

...so jetzt wieder zum Thema


----------



## Fhal (28. April 2009)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Auf die Überheblichkeit gegenüber denjenigen die es nicht so gut getroffen haben wie ihr das für euch in Anspruch nehmt.
> 
> Das ich dir mit deiner Elite-Bildung das jetzt aber haarklein erklären muss, macht mich dann doch etwas stutzig.



Bitte ein bischen weniger tief interpretieren oder "hineinlesen". Überheblichkeit ist es was ich deinen Postings entnehme wenn es andeutungsweise in Richtung Berufserfahrung geht. Der Wink in Richtung "Elite-Bildung" ließt sich auch wie ein, mir nicht ganz verständlicher, Affront gegen Leute abseits der "normalen Ausbildungsberufe". Daher schließe ich, dass es für dich primär ums Rumstänkern geht, um persönlichen Unmut. Ich für meinen Teil finanziere mich selber, durch normale Arbeit. Wo kann denn da die Rede von Elite-Bildung sein? Auch mein Freundeskreis ist stark durchmischt was Bildung und Ausbildung angeht, auch da Fehlanzeige was "Eliten". Nicht jeder Student gehört zwangsläufig zur Fraktion "Yacht-Club"  Aber Klischees machen ja vieles einfacher...

Ich habe auch mit keinem Wort davon geschrieben, dass ich der Meinung mich nicht um mögliche Arbeitslosigkeit kümmern zu müssen. Ich hab mich lediglich gegen diese mittlerweile zum Standard werdende Schwarzmalerei gewehrt, ähnlich wie Hobo.


----------



## agnes (29. April 2009)

--hobo--
Ich bin auch schon mehrfach ermahnt worden von den Mods und nehme mir das mehr als nur zu Herzen schrieb:
			
		

> aber[/I] das sollte zeigen, dass weder ich noch die meisten anderen sich hier im Forum so geben, wie sie wirklich sind. So, wie ich mich hier im Forum gebe, würde ich mich nicht einmal annähernd auf der Arbeit aufspielen - absolut unseriös, geht garnicht. Daher schätzt man die vermeintliche Anonymität des MTB Forums derart  Hier kann man sich mal austoben, ohne gleich das Gesicht zu verlieren



sind da wieder die kleine unscheinbaren kinder unterwegs. die auf der straße den mund nicht auf machen aber im web sich ganz groß darstellen wollen 

nicht das du auch so ein irrer bist. wenn du mit deinem leben nicht mehr klar kommst, andere mit in  den untergang ziehst.


----------



## Graf Bobby (29. April 2009)

*Mal eine kurze Info*

Aus seriöser Quelle weiß ich, dass per Mail oder Post demnächst wenn noch nicht geschehen, Absagen von Canyon rausgehen müssten. Aufgrund unsicherer Absatzlage insbesondere für die Nachsaison (die Saison hat ja schon begonnen) werden keine neuen Leute eingestellt.

Die Anzeigen wurden geschaltet, als es dem Laden noch besser ging. Es wurden jede Menge Bestellungen storniert und zwar ungewöhnlich viele, so dass Canyon Probleme bekommen "könnte" und vorsorglich auf die Einstellung neuer Leute verzichtet.

Sven lag also demnach sehr richtig.


----------



## Scapin (29. April 2009)

Also der User Sven Kiel hat dies geschrieben:#

_Hat sich schon jemand Gedanken darüber gemacht, daß Canyon garnicht vor hat, einzustellen.

Es gibt sehr viele Firmen, die schalten gefake'de Stellenanzeigen als Eigenanzeigen nach dem Motto: "wir wachsen auch in schlechten Zeiten"._

was etwas ganz anderes bedeutet als deine Vermutung. Gefakte Stellenanzeigen werden wohl die wenigsten Firmen als aktives Marketing betreiben. Deine Vermutung, die Stellenanzeigen sind zu "besseren" Zeiten geschaltet worden ist im Zeitalter der heutigen Kommunikationsmöglichkeiten auch nicht ganz treffend. Die veröffentlichten Anzeigen auf der Homepage oder hier im Forum sind schnell gelöscht. 

Übrigens wäre ich mit solchen Aussagen hier im Forum etwas vorsichtiger.


----------



## FlatterAugust (29. April 2009)

Fhal schrieb:


> Bitte..... Hobo.



Hast du die Beiträge von hobo überhaupt gelesen? Und lern mal mit Kritik umzugehen, auch wenn es durchaus üblich ist bei aufkommemder Argumentationsnot Kritik als Stänkerei abzustempeln.

Bitte haltet euch an die Vorgabe: in jedem zweiten Post muss der Name CANYON auftauchen.


----------



## dubbel (29. April 2009)

wenn ich hobo richtig verstanden habe, würde er sich erstens auch dann nicht bei canyon bewerben, wenn er arbeitslos wäre, und zweitens wird er eh nie arbeitslos, weil er (das blieb unausgesprochen) irgend etwas an sich hat, womit er sich von allen arbeitslosen (auch den hochqualifizierten) abhebt. 

das wird zurecht kritisiert.

wie sieht jetzt die gegenposition bzw. die alternative sichtweise aus?


----------



## Fhal (29. April 2009)

Mir scheint du gehst nicht auf Argumentation ein, also bitte keine halbherzigen Vorwürfe in diese Richtung 

Achso: Canyon!

Viel Spaß noch beim Flamen.


----------



## Graf Bobby (29. April 2009)

Scapin schrieb:


> Also der User Sven Kiel hat dies geschrieben:#
> 
> _Hat sich schon jemand Gedanken darüber gemacht, daß Canyon garnicht vor hat, einzustellen.
> 
> ...



Dem Bewerber dürfte es im Endergebnis ziemlich egal sein _warum_ er keine Antwort erhält oder ewig warten muss (wobei lange Wartezeiten bei Canyon ja zur Firmenphilosophie gehören zu scheinen). Ob jetzt gefaked oder ob wirklich nicht benötigt oder was weiß ich. Fakt ist: Der Bewerber wartet ewig vergeblich.

Wenn man die Bewerber nicht informiert über die Sachlage oder wenigstens einigermaßen zeitgemäß absagt, dann wird die Stellenausschreibung irgendwann zum Fake. Sie wird genauso zum Fake, wenn die Stelle besetzt ist und man die Anzeige nicht rausnimmt, was heute dank Schlamperei und _linke Hand weiß nicht, was die rechte tut_ leider sehr gängig ist.

Kurzum. Dem Kunden ist es zum Beispiel auch wurscht, ob grad Reis in die Lackierereimaschine in China gefallen ist oder Canyon einfach einen noch billigeren Zulieferer ausgewählt hat, der halt die Qualitätsnormen nicht annähernd erfüllen kann und somit jetzt Probleme aufkommen oder ob der Krankenstand grad exorbitant hoch ist - es läuft im Endeffekt aufs Selbe hinaus: Es kann nicht geliefert werden.

Dem Bewerber ist also egal, was für ein internes Kuddelmuddel dort herrscht, der Bewerber möchte irgendwie informiert werden und daran scheint es ja zu hapern.

Das Handeln von Canyon ist halt auch nicht gerade intelligent - solchen ellenlangen imageschadenden Diskussionen könnte man vorbeugen - einfach mittels Brief oder Mail, dass grad keiner gesucht wird oder mittels Absage. Aber scheinbar hat das noch niemand Hr. Arnold gesagt, dass man das so macht, um genau das zu vermeiden, was hier nun gerade läuft.


Und dass sich von Canyon selbst keiner hier blicken lässt, spricht Bände und zeugt für Desinteresse auf der ganzen Linie.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (29. April 2009)

Scapin schrieb:


> Also der User Sven Kiel hat dies geschrieben:#
> 
> _Hat sich schon jemand Gedanken darüber gemacht, daß Canyon garnicht vor hat, einzustellen.
> 
> ...



Mein lieber Freund Scapin.

Das ist kein Gerücht, das weiß ich aus erster Quelle. Ein nicht so kleines mir bekanntes Möbelhaus hat online + regelmässig in einer großen Zeitung einer nicht kleinen Kleinstadt damit inseriert, daß sie viele Leute für den Verkauf und das Marketing suchen. Da ich bei der Zeitung beschäftigt war, habe ich mir mehrfach den Spaß gegönnt, dort vor Erscheinen der Zeitung, nach der Stelle nachzufragen. Antwort: "Stelle vergeben". Das Marketing kannt ich zufällig aus Schulzeiten und hier wurde mir dies sogar bestätigt.

Ähnliches ist heutzutage gang und gebe bei Werbeagenturen. Auch hier wurden von meinem ehemaligen Arbeitgeber regelmässig Lebensläufe auf Halde gesammelt ohne daß jemand gesucht wurde. Man wollte schlichtweg den Markt sichten. Noch heute ...8 Jahre später, sind die Stellenanzeigen online dort zu finden.

Das dazu..Danke für den väterlichen Rat aber ich weiß wovon ich schreibe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BartSi (29. April 2009)

agnes schrieb:


> sind da wieder die kleine unscheinbaren kinder unterwegs. die auf der straße den mund nicht auf machen aber im web sich ganz groß darstellen wollen
> 
> nicht das du auch so ein irrer bist. wenn du mit deinem leben nicht mehr klar kommst, andere mit in den untergang ziehst.


 
agnes, ich denke fast alle Foren beziehen ihren Daseienszustand von Deiner Feststellung!

Wenn die meisten Leute ihr reales Leben so nutzen würden, wie Sie es hier in der Anonymität theoretisieren, dann würde es diese Foren nicht mehr geben, sondern wir alle würden uns von Auge zu Auge dort austauschen und einbringen, wo es auch immer im Moment notwendig wäre!

Und auch Canyon scheint sich diesem zweifelhaften Weg anzuschließen?  
Zeitungsanzeigen sind halt teuer, mal eben was ins www zu stellen ist doch einfach, da kann auch kostengünstig über den eigenen Personalbedarf hinaus das Interesse am eigenen Unternehmen geprüft werden! Stellenausschreibungen ohne echten Bedarf ist ein regelmäßig eingesetztes Instrument im Wettbewerb mit branchengleichen Marktbegleitern, nach dem Motto, seht ihr alle, wie gut wir sind, wir such dringend Verstärkung, um unseren Marktzuwachs zu händeln! Wer allerdings zu oft neues Personal für immer gleiche Job ausschreibt, der kann auch das Gegenteil erreichen. Da liegt der Verdacht nahe, die Pers.-Abteilung ist unfähig qualifizierte Mitarbeiter zu rekrutieren oder das Betriebsklima ist derart beschi....., dass die Neuen schnell wieder die Flucht ergreifen! Hat jemand Zahlen und Fakten wieviel Prozent der Stellenangebote erfolgreich durch online Bewerber besetzt werden?


----------



## dubbel (29. April 2009)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Mein lieber Freund Scapin.
> 
> Das ist kein Gerücht, das weiß ich aus erster Quelle.


dass sowas passiert? (weiss doch jeder) 
oder dass canyon das auch so macht? (so könnte man dich verstehen)


----------



## Sven_Kiel (29. April 2009)

dubbel schrieb:


> dass sowas passiert? (weiss doch jeder)
> oder dass canyon das auch so macht? (so könnte man dich verstehen)


Ich finde nichts mehr abwegig.


----------



## FlatterAugust (29. April 2009)

Ein Fall für Galileo Mystery.


----------



## Scapin (29. April 2009)

das es gefakte Stellenangebote gibt ist mir schon klar - ich halte es nur für die meisten Wirtschaftszweige für Unsinn. Bewerber "auf Halde" legen ist doch wenig sinnvoll. Außer in der Zeitarbeitsbranche oder mehr oder weniger unseriöse Arbeitgeber ist mir das jetzt nicht so geläufig. 
Auch die Verwaltung der Unterlagen, und sei es nur das sortieren und ablegen, kostet Geld. Macht für mich keinen Sinn.
Ich halte auch den Schaden für das Unternehmen bei häufiger Anwendung dieses "Marketings" für ungleich höher als den Nutzen.

Aber Canyon tritt seit einiger Zeit etwas unorganisiert auf - so ist jedenfalls mein Eindruck - allerdings nur durch das Mitlesen hier. Häufig werden neue Mitarbeiter / Betreuer für das Forum hier vorgestellt, hohe Ziele werden formuliert und dann hört man doch nichts mehr von denen. Keine Präsenz, kein Eingreifen, keine Stellungnahmen. Ab und zu noch Herr Staab (das wird schon, schick mir eine Email usw.)

Im Bewerbungsverfahren so vorzugehen halte ich aber für eine Firma dieser Größe nicht für unorganisiert, sondern für unverschämt. Ich arbeite lange genug mit Menschen, die einen neuen Job suchen. Im qualifizierten wie unqualifizierten Bereich. Macht man einfach nicht - auch zu diesen Zeiten nicht.

Vielleicht sollte jemand im Personalbereich eingestellt werden anstatt Herrn Zabel die Rentenbezüge zu erhöhen. Hätte auch mehr mit (positivem) Marketing zu tun - finde ich.


----------



## monstar (29. April 2009)

Meine Erfahrung:
Bei Bewerbungen antworten etwa 10 Prozent der Firmen. Hab nach meinem Diplom wöchentlich 3-4 Bewerbungen rausgehauen, es kamen genau 10 Prozent Vorstellungsgespräche zu stande, hab 6 Monate lang gesucht und gefunden. Und damals war noch keine Wirtschaftskrise in Sicht, "damals" (2007/08) boomte grad der Laden volle Kanone.

So gern ich es täte, ich würde mich nicht bei einem Radladen bewerben. Das wäre mir viel zu festgefahren, obwohl ich in einem betriebswirtschaftlichen Bereich unterwegs bin, der produkt/dienstleistungsunabhängig ist.

Ich hab 2 Räder bei Canyon gekauft, das dritte nicht mehr. Die beiden Bestellungen waren recht zeitgleich, sonst hätte ich die zweite nicht in Auftrag gegeben. Das ganze kam mir damals so planlos und hinterhofmäßig vor, dass Canyon für mich einen extrem derbe unprofessionellen EIndruck gemacht hat. Die Räder hab ich zwar 2007 bestellt, trotzdem konnte ich nicht glauben, dass da wirklich ein so großes Unternehmen dahintersteckt. Ich rechnete im Grunde mit einer 5 Kopf Firme mit viel Marketing im Hintergrund. Dass da soviele Köpfe werkeln merkt man nicht, der Laden ist pures Chaos.

Bei Canyon würde ich mich genauso wenig bewerben, wie bei so Chaosläden wie der Telekom oder der Bahn. Sowas schreckt mich von vornherein ab. Und zum Glück gibts auch kleinere Unternehmen, die noch was von ihren Mitarbeitern halten und selbige halten.

Je größer das Unternehmen, desto weniger kümmern sie sich um Bewerber, hab ich die Erfahrung gemacht. 10 Mann Unternehmen: Binnen 2 Wochen Vorstellungsgespräch binnen 4 Wochen war ich eingestellt. Ansonsten bei großen 100 Mann Unternehmen: 2 Monate erstmal nichts gehört, dann im 3. Monat Vorstellungsgespräch oder Absage oder garkeine Meldung mehr.


----------



## clam (30. April 2009)

"Das einzig Beständige im Leben ist der Wandel."

Auf Canyon trifft das ganz sicher nicht zu.


----------



## agnes (2. Mai 2009)

clam schrieb:


> "Das einzig Beständige im Leben ist der Wandel."
> 
> Auf Canyon trifft das ganz sicher nicht zu.



 im canyon forum schreien alle wegen dem service


----------



## Volk1 (8. Mai 2009)

tach,
hab eben gerade dieses thema entdeckt und dachte ich schreib mal meine erfahrung hier rein.
ich komm mir auch etwas "verarscht" vor von canyon. hab meine bewerbung für die stelle als junior marketing manager am 26.02 abgeschickt, 2 tage später den eingang bestätigt bekommen und dann erst mal nix! hab dann am 23.04 mal angerufen (ne direkte durchwahl fürs personalbüro gibt es ja nicht, also über die bestellhotline) und da hab ich die auskunft bekommen, dass nächste woche alle absagen und einladungen rausgehen. hab dann auch nicht mal ein vorstellungsgespräch bekommen (hat mich gewundert da ich marketing studiert habe und als abschlussarbeit eine situations und imageanalyse für einen nahmhaften fahrradhersteller durchgeführt habe, gab ne 1,0).

mir kommt es auch so vor als obs die stelle nie gegeben hat sondern nur mal der markt abgecheckt wurde wie interessant man als arbeitgeber iss.

naja, falls es diese stelle doch gibt wünsche ich dem neuen stelleninhaber viel spaß und erfolg (änder was am service und de rinternen kommunikation, das ist das beste was du marketingmäßig bei canyon machen kannst, denn da weiss der linke nicht was der rechte macht)

grüße
volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (10. Mai 2009)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Hat sich schon jemand Gedanken darüber gemacht, daß Canyon garnicht vor hat, einzustellen.
> 
> Es gibt sehr viele Firmen, die schalten gefake'de Stellenanzeigen als Eigenanzeigen nach dem Motto: "wir wachsen auch in schlechten Zeiten".



Sag ich doch


----------



## tvaellen (11. Mai 2009)

ein guter Bekannter von mir wurde vor 5Wochen bei Canyon eingestellt und arbeitet u.a. im Support. Daher solltet ihr euch spannendere Verschwörungstheorien einfallen lassen.

@ volk1
wenn deine Bewerbung in sprachlicher Hinsicht ähnlich brillant war wie dein Posting, hätte ich dich auch nicht eingestellt, jedenfalls nicht als "junior marketing manager"


----------



## Volk1 (11. Mai 2009)

@tvaellen: ich schreib ja hier in nem forum und will mich nicht bewerben, du kennst den unterschied??


----------



## Canyon_Support (11. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe mal in unserer Personalabteilung nachgefragt:

Unser personalinterner Prozess ist so aufgesetzt, dass im Normalfall jeder Bewerber bei Eingang seiner Bewerbung eine Eingangsbestätigung erhält. Sollte dies in Einzelfällen nicht passiert sei, liegt dass an der Fülle der Bewerbungen (als Beispiel: Bewebereingang auf die Ausschreibung des Junior Marketing Manager lag bei über 300 Bewerbungen), die in den letzten zwei Monaten bei uns eingegangen sind. Dies wurde leider auch dadurch hervorgerufen, dass wir mehrere Stellen gleichzeitig zur Besetzung plaziert haben. 

Des weiteren nimmt der Auswahlprozess an sich einige Zeit in Anspruch und eine abschließende Information an die Bewerber kann erst erfolgen, wenn dieser abgeschlossen ist. So können durchaus zwei bis drei Monate verstreichen, bis jeder Bewerber eine entsprechende Rückmeldung erhält. 

Durch die große Zahl an Bewerbungen konnte die Bearbeitungszeit leider sicher nicht so zeitnah erfolgen wie man sich das als Bewerber sicher wünscht. Dafür möchten wir gerade bei der Vielzahl der Bewerbungen Verständnis bitten.

VG

Michael Staab
Produktmanagement [Edit: jaja, zu schnell getippt]


----------



## rotwild58 (11. Mai 2009)

bewerbungsauswahl ist wohl wie die lieferzeiten


----------



## H276 (11. Mai 2009)

canyon_verkauf schrieb:


> Produktmanagemt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unregistriert (11. Mai 2009)

H276 schrieb:


>





H276 schrieb:


> ...einer jede*r* Fahrt...





H276 schrieb:


> ...einTrance...ist sicher auch *G*ewichtsabhängig...Muskel*s*...beim *t*ragen





H276 schrieb:


> ...Full*y*s...


----------



## templeton_pac (12. Mai 2009)

habe ich es überlesen, oder dementiert kollege staab nichtmal die aussage von graf bobby? es gab schon viele dieser kometenfirmen in der bike branche(marin, ht, chaka...), aber hochmut kommt bekanntlich vor dem fall. wenn ich sehe, an wie vielen fronten canyon momentan kämpft kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, dass sie das dauerhaft stehen. wäre schade um die guten hinterbauten....


----------



## clam (12. Mai 2009)

tvaellen schrieb:


> ein guter Bekannter von mir wurde vor 5Wochen bei Canyon eingestellt und arbeitet u.a. im Support. Daher solltet ihr euch spannendere Verschwörungstheorien einfallen lassen.



Als Moderator sollte man von dir eigentlich erwarten, dass du das, was hier von mehreren Seiten geschrieben wird, liest und zur Kenntnis nimmst. Und nicht etwa als geballte Verschwörungstheorie betrachtest. 

Wenn hier mehrere User das gleiche posten: Bewerbung und hinterher hört man 3 Monate lang garnichts mehr und auch per Mail nicht, dann denke ich, spricht das Bände. 

Selbst wenn man die Stelle schon besetzt hat, sollte man das tun, was man von seinen Kunden, Bewerbern, Lieferanten auch erwartet: Ihnen ordnungsgemäß absagen. Ist es tatsächlich zu schwer für einen Direktversender, der ausschließlich Geschäfte online abwickelt, einfach mal 'ne simple Mail an die Bewerber zu senden, in der sie ihnen absagen?

Ich denke nicht. Sowas ist 1A Marketing. Wenn ich nicht wüsste, was Canyon für ein Laden ist, würde mit so eine Aktion spätestens vom Kauf eines Rades dort abhalten. 

Canyon denkt sich vielleicht "Das machen doch alle so". Damit haben sie auch leider Recht, _viele_ (zum Glück nicht alle) Arbeitgeber scheinen heute ihre Bewerber wie Bettler zu behandeln, irgendwann wird sich das rächen. Spätestens dann, wenn sich tatsächlich qualifizierte Bewerber nichit mehr bei so einem Laden melden. Ich für meine Begriffe würde mich dort nicht mehr bewerben nach dem Motto "die melden sich doch eh nicht". 

Dass bei Canyon nicht das beste Personal beschäftigt wird, wird ja permanent bestätigt, zumindest wenn man sich den Support, die Lieferung und Kommunikationspolitik ansieht, sollte man hier mal drüber nachdenken.


----------



## blackraider67 (12. Mai 2009)

clam schrieb:


> Als Moderator sollte man von dir eigentlich erwarten, dass du das, was hier von mehreren Seiten geschrieben wird, liest und zur Kenntnis nimmst. Und nicht etwa als geballte Verschwörungstheorie betrachtest.
> 
> Wenn hier mehrere User das gleiche posten: Bewerbung und hinterher hört man 3 Monate lang garnichts mehr und auch per Mail nicht, dann denke ich, spricht das Bände.
> 
> ...


Bei Canyon würde "zumindest" noch auf eine mail geantwortet, auch wenn es jedesmal ein anderer Mitarbeiter war.
Bei h&s bikediscount wurde bei 2 Lieferanfragen per email von mir gar nicht geantwortet, dafür wurden mir aber dann per Telefon alle Fragen freundlich beantwortet, bei Canyon kam ich telefonisch eigentlich nie durch, das ging mir doch ganz schön auf den Sack !!


----------



## clam (12. Mai 2009)

Exakt die gleiche Erfahrung. 

Eigentlich wollte ich dieses Jahr mein Mountainbike bei Canyon bestellen. Da auf meine Mails leider niemand antwortete (was mir schonmal leichtes Grummeln bereitete), hab ich es per Telefon probiert. Ich hab zu allen möglichen Uhrzeiten versucht, dort jemanden zu erreichen. Ohne Erfolg. Dann hab ich es gelassen. Wer nicht will, der hat schon.

Bei Bike Discount ist es manchmal auch nicht so leicht, aber Canyon schießt bei mir den Vogel in allen Bereichen ab. 

Das war früher nicht ganz so heftig, aber das bestätigt meine Vermutung, dass man dort entweder total chaotisch arbeitet, massiv überlastet oder überfordert ist (unqualifiziertes Personal) oder dass der Geschäftsführer einfach satt ist und es ihm geradeaus gesagt schei**egal ist, was mit seinem Laden passiert. Gibt also viele Gründe.


----------



## blackraider67 (12. Mai 2009)

clam schrieb:


> Exakt die gleiche Erfahrung.
> 
> Eigentlich wollte ich dieses Jahr mein Mountainbike bei Canyon bestellen. Da auf meine Mails leider niemand antwortete (was mir schonmal leichtes Grummeln bereitete), hab ich es per Telefon probiert. Ich hab zu allen möglichen Uhrzeiten versucht, dort jemanden zu erreichen. Ohne Erfolg. Dann hab ich es gelassen. Wer nicht will, der hat schon.
> 
> ...


Das glaube ich nicht, ich schätze mal die Personalressourcen sind total überfordert, Herr Arnold schreibt, dass sich durch die lieferprobleme die Arbeit so aufgestaut hat, dass kein fristgerechtes ab-arbeiten mehr möglich ist.
Wie dem auch sei : Meine Freundin hat ihr Canyon wieder abbestellt,
die erste Lieferung hat zügig geklappt, leider RH zu hoch, beim Umtauschen jetzt in einen kleineren Rahmen gabs Probleme.
Z.Zeit wartet Sie auf die Rücküberweisung.
(Wir beide fahren jetzt Cube)
(Cube hat aber auch lieferprobleme)


----------



## kinesium? (12. Mai 2009)

...eine Wartezeit von Bewerbung bis Personalerrückmeldung von bis zu 8 Wochen ist im Rahmen. Nach 12 Wochen hat man dann mindestens 1 mal mit einem verantwortlichen Personaler gesprochen....der nachhaltig interessierte Bewerber macht dies schon vor der Bewerbung , gell!

....ich finde die Wartezeit als ein einen sehr eindeutigen Hinweis zur Klärung der Frage "Passt das Unternehmen zu mir?" . Vorausgesetzt ist obige Vorgehensweise. 

Unternehmen die nicht antworten gibt es nicht, es gibt nur untätige Bewerber...ich würde auch nur jemanden Einstellen, der sich zusehends um seine Ziele kümmert. Oder sitzt der gewiefte Filter neben seiner angebeteten nach dem ersten Augenblinzeln untätig da und wartet bis sie ja oder nein sagt....
....anders herum kann meine Behauptung kaum stehen, da der Personaler zu jeder zu besetzenden Stelle viele Bewerbungen hat. Der Bewerber hingegen nur für ein Ziel viele verschiedene Bewerbungen....darum liegt für mich der Zugzwang eindeutig auf Bewerberseite...

...je strukturierter und vorausschauender man vorgeht, desto weniger ärgert man sich, gell


----------



## clam (12. Mai 2009)

kinesium? schrieb:


> Unternehmen die nicht antworten gibt es nicht, es gibt nur untätige Bewerber...ich würde auch nur jemanden Einstellen, der sich zusehends um seine Ziele kümmert.



Ein vernünftiges Unternehmen gibt _immer_ Statusbescheide heraus. Und wenn ein Bewerber telefonisch oder per Mail nachfragt und das Unternehmen nichts an Auskunft herausgibt, ist dann wohl nach deinem Sinne auch noch der Bewerber dran schuld. Soll er von Hamburg am Besten noch nach Koblenz fahren, um Initiative zu zeigen und mal eben 2 Minuten nachzufragen, ob sich denn schon jemand im Hause seiner Bewerbung angenommen habe? Wie tief sollen sich Bewerber noch bücken, damit das Unternehmen kapiert, wer sich Mühe mit seiner Bewerbung gibt, sollte vom Unternehmen auch eine Rückmeldung erwarten dürfen. Und wenn dann Bewerber telefonisch versuchen, bei Canyon durchzudringen oder Mails schreiben, .... ja bitte was denn sonst noch, um denen klar zu machen, dass man interessiert ist???



Die Gegenfrage ist nämlich, ob es Sinn macht, einen totalen Ar***kriecher einzustellen, der sich sabbernd und lächelnd 5 Tage die Woche 8h die Finger wund telefoniert, um dem Unternehmen zu zeigen, dass er Interesse hat. Solche Ar***kriecher gibts, sind aber selten teamfähig und daher nicht gefragt.

Der ganzen miesen Arbeitsmarktsituation zum Trotze, ich meine irgendwo gibt es Grenzen, wo es lächerlich wird. 

Vor allem kann ein Unternehmen seine unorganisierte Vorgehensweise nicht damit entschuldigen, indem sie vortragen, "mal schauen, wer da draußen nun von den Bewerbern tatsächlich Interesse hat". Das ist mehr als unprofessionell. Canyon ist sicherlich beliebt (bei vielen Bewerbern), aber nicht Deutschlands Top Arbeitgeber, wo sich Millionen von Menschen die Finger nach lecken. 
So manches Unternehmen ist schon tief gefallen, mit solcher Überheblichkeit. Denn kluge Köpfe machen so einen Kindergarten nicht lange mit, irgendwo gibts für jeden Grenzen.


----------



## kinesium? (12. Mai 2009)

....kann ich nur Zustimmen! 

Der nicht untätige Bewerber wird auch immer mehr als eine Bewerbung am Laufen haben, um seine Marktchancen möglichst auszureizen und seine Verhandlungsbasis auf einem möglichst hohen Level halten zu können.

Vielleicht war ich da missverständlich, aber wie auf jedem Markt begegnet man sich immer auf Augenhöhe....nicht darüber, nicht darunter, da stimm ich Dir voll und ganz zu! 

Mit Zugzwang des Bewerbers meine ich agieren....nicht schleimen, sondern sich zum bestmöglichen Preis anzubieten....und das geht nur wenn man die Wahl hat, wenn man kommuniziert, Klarheiten schafft und dann Entscheidungen trifft....dafür muss man was tun....qualitativ und quantitativ. Dafür muss ich nicht wirklich in die untere Dunkelhöhle kriechen , gell!

Aus diesem Grunde kann ich gut bei meiner Devise bleiben, der Bewerber hat es in der Hand....und wenn das Unternehmen nicht reagiert, reagiert der Bewerber, gell...je nach Handlungsstrategie und Vorausschau 

Um mein blabla deutlicher zu machen....nach 8 Wochen ruf ich zum 2. mal an, bekomme ich keine vernünftige Auskunft über den Stand der Bewerbung, kommt die Bewerbung in die Ablage für "2.Wahl" und nach 12 Wochen interessiert mich das nicht mehr, weil in dieser Zeit mindestens 4 weitere Bewerbungen zusätzlich laufen...hier sind dann automatisch die 2. Wahl-Unternehmen am Zug....im Fall wie oben beschrieben (Canyon) wäre dann schon eine dritte Ablage kurz vor dem zylinderförmigen Bodenrohr notwendig....so, vielmehr bewege ich mich nicht mehr aus meiner Diplomatie heraus!


----------



## clam (13. Mai 2009)

kinesium? schrieb:


> Um mein blabla deutlicher zu machen....nach 8 Wochen ruf ich zum 2. mal an, bekomme ich keine vernünftige Auskunft über den Stand der Bewerbung, kommt die Bewerbung in die Ablage für "2.Wahl" und nach 12 Wochen interessiert mich das nicht mehr, weil in dieser Zeit mindestens 4 weitere Bewerbungen zusätzlich laufen...hier sind dann automatisch die 2. Wahl-Unternehmen am Zug....im Fall wie oben beschrieben (Canyon) wäre dann schon eine dritte Ablage kurz vor dem zylinderförmigen Bodenrohr notwendig....so, vielmehr bewege ich mich nicht mehr aus meiner Diplomatie heraus!



Seh' ich genauso


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pizzamaennle (13. Mai 2009)

Ist echt lustig hier :

Nach 5 Wochen hab ich angerufen und gefragt ob meine Bewerbung überhaupt angekommen ist. 
Da war die nette Frau leider im Urlaub. Jedoch wollte Sie sich am Montag bei mir melden.  Am Montag hat sich natürlich niemand gemeldet.... da hab ich am Dienstag Nachmittag nochmal ne E-Mail rausgehauen, weil ich nicht so penetrieren wollte.... ne Stunde nach dem ich die E-Mail geschrieben hatte bekam ich ne E-Mail zurück mit der Absage......

Dies zeigt mir, dass ICH zumindestens NIE ein Canyon kaufen werde....
Und dabei stehen doch alle Zeichen auf "Buy" bei Canyon.
Wie kann man sich nur selbst so disqualifizieren.


MfG

*Edit*
Es ist natürlich zuviel verlangt wenn man 300 Bewerbungen in 2 Monaten zugesandt bekommt,
7,5 (300 Bewerbungen/40AT) E-Mails am Tag zu schreiben wo drin steht:
"Vielen Dank für Ihre Bewerbung,
Unser Auswahlverfahren dauert bis mindestens Ende Mai/Juni/ oder Dezember im Jahr 2045.
Bitte haben Sie etwas Geduld"
Man kann diesen Text sogar Kopieren.
Und jeder Bewerber wäre zufrieden.


----------



## Schildbürger (13. Mai 2009)

VOR der Bewerbung fragen?
Die Antwort lautet dann meist: "Schicken Sie mal ihre Unterlagen..."
Usw. bringt nicht viel.
Es ist einfach ein schlechter Stil einen Bewerber in der Luft hängen zu lassen.
Klar ist auch das man als Bewerber mehrere Eisen im Feuer haben sollte.
Dann hat die Firma die zu lange überlegt einfach Pech gehabt und die Besten sind dann schon weg.


----------



## fractop (13. Mai 2009)

Als Bewerber und später auch als Angestellter muss man sich natürlich unterordnen bzw. darf nicht erwarten das einem alles zufliegt oder ggf. in den A**** geschoben wird. Wozu braucht man denn eine Absage? Mir bringt maximal eine Zusage was. Entweder die entscheiden sich für dich oder nicht. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist eh gering, desw. würde ich erstmal gar nicht damit rechnen. Direktversender sind nicht umsonst billiger, dort wird logischerweise an Personal gespart um diese Kosten nicht an den Endkunden weiterzugeben (Aldi-Prinzip). Warum also darüber aufregen? 

Kurz: Canyon macht nichts falsch, Internetbikes wollen alle billiger also macht die Personaleinsparung auch nicht vorm Personalreferat halt.


----------



## Volk1 (14. Mai 2009)

fractop schrieb:


> Als Bewerber und später auch als Angestellter muss man sich natürlich unterordnen bzw. darf nicht erwarten das einem alles zufliegt oder ggf. in den A**** geschoben wird. Wozu braucht man denn eine Absage? Mir bringt maximal eine Zusage was. Entweder die entscheiden sich für dich oder nicht. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist eh gering, desw. würde ich erstmal gar nicht damit rechnen. Direktversender sind nicht umsonst billiger, dort wird logischerweise an Personal gespart um diese Kosten nicht an den Endkunden weiterzugeben (Aldi-Prinzip). Warum also darüber aufregen?
> 
> Kurz: Canyon macht nichts falsch, Internetbikes wollen alle billiger also macht die Personaleinsparung auch nicht vorm Personalreferat halt.



Das ist doch totaler Quatsch. Canyon ist ja nicht wie Aldi ein Discounter sondern eine Premiummarke. Direktvertversender können auch nur günstiger anbieten weil die Endkunden einen Teil der Handelsspanne sparen und nicht weil sie personal einspaaren. Welchen Distributionsweg man wählt hat (sollte) überhaupt keine Auswirkungen auf Support, Service und Personal haben. Gerade als Direktversender bietet es sich an qualifiziertes Personal einzustellen da ja die Beratung im Fachhandel wegfällt und vom Hersteller übernommen werden muss.
@Michael Staab: Danke für die Stellungnahme, aber schaut trotzdem zu, dass ihr euren Service in den Griff bekommt

Gruß
Volker


----------



## blackraider67 (14. Mai 2009)

Volk1 schrieb:


> Das ist doch totaler Quatsch. Canyon ist ja nicht wie Aldi ein Discounter sondern eine Premiummarke. Direktvertversender können auch nur günstiger anbieten weil die Endkunden einen Teil der Handelsspanne sparen und nicht weil sie personal einspaaren. Welchen Distributionsweg man wählt hat (sollte) überhaupt keine Auswirkungen auf Support, Service und Personal haben. Gerade als Direktversender bietet es sich an qualifiziertes Personal einzustellen da ja die Beratung im Fachhandel wegfällt und vom Hersteller übernommen werden muss.
> @Michael Staab: Danke für die Stellungnahme, aber schaut trotzdem zu, dass ihr euren Service in den Griff bekommt
> 
> Gruß
> Volker


Und die Buchhaltung (wegen Rücküberweisungen, dauert bis jetzt über 1 Monat)


----------



## Peter K (14. Mai 2009)

blackraider67 schrieb:


> Und die Buchhaltung (wegen Rücküberweisungen, dauert bis jetzt über 1 Monat)



Ist geleistete Vorkasse bei Insolvenz oder Konkurs gesichert??


----------



## fractop (14. Mai 2009)

Bei Insolvenz natürlich nicht. Da haste einfach mal Pech gehabt

Aber die Premiummarke Canyon wird doch wohl nicht pleite gehen, dafür haben die nen viel zu gutes Marketing und ausserdem können denen die Personalkosten auch keinen draufsetzen


----------



## Peter K (14. Mai 2009)

fractop schrieb:


> Bei Insolvenz natürlich nicht. Da haste einfach mal Pech gehabt
> 
> Aber die Premiummarke Canyon wird doch wohl nicht pleite gehen, dafür haben die nen viel zu gutes Marketing und ausserdem können denen die Personalkosten auch keinen draufsetzen



Soll wohl heissen: Es will wohl überlegt sein, mehrere hundert oder auch tausend Euro für mehrere Wochen in den Wind zu hängen ? ...oder interpretiere ich das falsch ?


----------



## fractop (14. Mai 2009)

Das Risiko liegt immer bei Dir. Aber in Ebay-Zeiten interessiert das ja keinen mehr, Vorkasse oder Paypal-Zahlungen tätigt man doch ständig. Würde mir aber prinzipiell kein Komplettbike irgendwo bestellen und wenn dann eher bei H&S, Canyon wirkt irgendwie pseudo-prollig. Aber das ist nur mein persönlicher Geschmack und keine konstruktive Kritik.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clam (17. Mai 2009)

Bei dem hier dargestellten Unternehmen stimmt scheinbar kein einziger Prozess. Sowohl beim Bestellprozess hakt es, als auch beim Bewerberprozess, wie auch beim Retourenprozess. Ich glaube, das spricht wirklich Bände. 

Eigentlich sollte man meinen, dass sich sowas im Zuge der ohnehin knallharten Marktwirtschaft _von selbst erledigt_. Es ist erstaunlich, dass sich Canyon noch so lange hält, trotzdem sie meines Erachtens ziemlich alles falsch machen, was man heute im Kontakt mit Kunden, Interessenten, Bewerbern und Co. falsch oder schlecht machen kann.

Ich denke, es gibt einfach noch immer genug Fans, Geduldige, tolerante Kunden, die dieses Gebahren geduldig ertragen. 

Eigentlich eine richtige Lücke. Vielleicht kriegt es TrengaDe ja hin, einen vernünftigen Direktvertrieb aufzubauen und Canyon mal kräftig in den Hintern zu treten. Wenn Roseversand endlich mal ihre Namen ein bisschen salonfähiger gestalten würden, hätten sie das sicherlich schon längst getan. Aber viele wollen einfach nicht mit einem Rose oder Red Bull Rahmen durch die Gegend fahren, oder vorher den neuen Rahmen entlacken.

Wenn ich überlege, wie hart der Wettbewerb in anderen Gefilden ist, da ist Canyon vom Glück gesegnet.

Jedes Jahr das gleiche Gejammer und jedes Jahr überlebt Canyon auch diese Saison.


----------



## seinup (30. Mai 2009)

seinup schrieb:


> Ein Bekannter von mir hat sich bei euch beworben (Marketing) und per Post auch recht fix im März Antwort bekommen (dass es eben noch dauert). Nun ist ja April. Er hat über mich von der Stelle erfahren und war auch mehr als angetan. Daher hat er sich telefonisch noch mal erkundigen wollen.
> 
> Nachdem er durchkam, weigerte man sich allerdings, ihn in die Personalabteilung durchzustellen. Was ich ja noch verstehen kann, aber dass man seit 2 Wochen auf seine Mail direkt an die Personalabteilung nicht antwortet, ist nicht gerade supi.
> 
> ...





War  heut mit meinem Bekannten biken. Zwischenzeitlich hat er von Canyon noch eine Hinhaltemail, die sich danach anhört, als sei die Marketingstelle gecanceled 

Juckt ihn nicht, hat am Donnerstag seinen Vertrag bei einer Behörde als PR Berater unterschrieben  TVÖD13 40h Woche ohne Überstunden  unbefristeter Vertrag. Soll Canyon erstmal mithalten mit ihrem Pleitegeierladen, bei dem man wahrscheinlich unsicherer arbeitet, als in jeder 3 Mann Schreinerei.


----------



## ADO (30. Mai 2009)

blackraider67 schrieb:


> Und die Buchhaltung (wegen Rücküberweisungen, dauert bis jetzt über 1 Monat)



Ein MONAT da kann ich lachen !!
Ich warte schon seit DEZEMBER 2008 auf meine Rücküberweisung 
zum Glück ist es nicht viel Geld ca. 20 .


----------



## --hobo-- (1. Juni 2009)

Sowas deutet in aller Regel auf Liquiditätsprobleme hin, machen nämlich viele Shops so: Geld ewig horten, Rechnungen bezahlen, Hoffen, dass bald neues Geld reinkommt und sie irgendwann mal die Rücküberweisungen tätigen können. Rechnungen seitens des Kundens sollen natürlich immer sofort beglichen werden - ist klar.


----------



## Christian27 (1. Juni 2009)

ADO schrieb:


> Ein MONAT da kann ich lachen !!
> Ich warte schon seit DEZEMBER 2008 auf meine Rücküberweisung
> zum Glück ist es nicht viel Geld ca. 20 .



Ist zwar nicht viel Geld. Aber wie wäre es mal mit einem offiziellen Brief von Deinem Anwalt. Das reicht meistens schon aus.


----------



## blackraider67 (1. Juni 2009)

ADO schrieb:


> Ein MONAT da kann ich lachen !!
> Ich warte schon seit DEZEMBER 2008 auf meine Rücküberweisung
> zum Glück ist es nicht viel Geld ca. 20 .



Achso, ja ich glaub ich hab bei denen auch noch ein kleines Guthaben.
Die wollten das bei meinem letzten Einkauf(Ich glaube der ist schon 1 Jahr her) mit verrechnen, ist natürlich nicht passiert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## samenpflanze (2. Juni 2009)

jetzt suchen die jungs einen "produktionsplaner", wollen aber tatsächlich einen produktionssteuerer.

wie wärs das gesamte management von dem taiwanhändler nochmal ins erste semster zu jagen. oder mindestens ein fernstudium. da gibts dann auch wichtige tips zum thema QM.

mehr zum hintergrund dieser aussage bei: www.ebundesanzeiger.de


----------



## spermastaude (2. Juni 2009)

samenpflanze schrieb:


> [...] mehr zum hintergrund dieser aussage bei: www.ebundesanzeiger.de



Hi Pflanze,

ich bins die Staude...

...interessant finde ich, dass die guten Herrn von Canyon auch ihr schlechtes Qualitätsmanagement mit Rückstellungen in Höhe von ca. 3 Mio.'s absichern...  

Aussage aus deren Geschäftsbericht:
[...] "Als Hersteller technisch wie materiell hoch ausgereifter Gebrauchsgüter                               unterliegt man der Gefahr von Produktionsmängeln. Um daraus resultierenden                               Haftungsklagen entgegenzuwirken, hat sich Canyon ausreichend abgesichert.                               Um aber dieses Risiko wie auch das Risiko eines Imageverlustes größtmöglich                               zu reduzieren, unterliegen all unsere Produktvorstufen genauso wie                               die fertigen Produkte selbst einer strengen Qualitätskontrolle." [...]                               

siehe https://www.ebundesanzeiger.de/eban...8ccebe9ce71d3&fts_search_list.destHistoryId=6

... Ob die Herrn ihr Prozess wirklich im Griff haben, lässt sich nur erahnen... 

... doch am Ende erschließt sich so ein Image-Verlust durch ganz andere Dinge, wie bspw. der Umgang mit den Kunden (= inkompetente Aussenwirkung)

Gruß die Staude


----------



## Personal_Canyon (10. September 2013)

Hallo Zusammen, wir suchen ab sofort einen Produktionsplaner (m/w) und einen Logistiker (m/w).

Bei Interesse sende bitte Deine aussagekräftigen Bewerbungsunterlagen an [email protected].


----------

